# Pps?



## twaner (Mar 7, 2007)

_Anything new on when we can get our grubby hands on them?_In the meantime anyone know how to get a P99c AS model out there in 9mm?*Why are those two so hard to get. PPK/S aren':smt076:buttkick::numbchuck:


PHP:


[HTML][CODE][/CODE][/HTML]

t that cheap either if you can find them.*


----------



## awall (Jun 15, 2006)

Last time I checked (about 3 weeks ago) my dealer in Springfield Missouri had a P99c A/S for $485.00. I'll check again in a couple of days to see if he still has it.


----------



## DrCelica (May 31, 2007)

I called Walther and the rep told me that the P99 compact AS are on backorder from Germany till Sept..


----------



## MN_Swede (Jan 27, 2007)

Wish I knew. My FFL dealer presumably has one coming with my name on it, as soon as they are available. Last I heard was sometime in July, but don't know if that's still true. If you don't mind buying online, try either gunbroker, gunsamerica or auctionarms for a P99C AS. I know Ive seen them but didn't pay much attention. Good luck!


----------



## Guevera (Jun 19, 2007)

I called Walther USA customer support. Whoever it was on the other end told me no PPS until "the end of the summer."

Sigh.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

twaner;74297[U said:


> In the meantime anyone know how to get a P99c AS model out there in 9mm?[/U]


This guy shows to have them in stock: http://www.bigskyguns.com/cart.cgi?group=609&child=14672


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, Walther USA just released info stating that there will be a limited edition of 999 with some extra goodies coming out soon. I saw the page yesterday but can't find the link now.

Still not sure WHEN.


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

Waltheramerica has updated their webpage a week or two back....
the PPS is listed but yet not at dealers or distributors
the "first edition" comes in a special case, different frame color, special serial range (PPS001-999) and all 3 mags where the regular PPS comes with only 2 mags from what I understand

I have placed a preorder with my dealer @ $579.99 for the first edition


----------

